
Show HN: Experiment to compare different techniques to move in Virtual Reality - kgarten
http://mazerun.hcilab.io/
======
kgarten
MazeRun is an experimental VR Locomotion game exploring different methods of
movement in virtual space. You need a HTC Vive headset to try it.

We are considering to open-source if the work is done :)

